# Hapkido Throws



## kardinal (Nov 12, 2006)

Does any one have a good link to throws being demonstrated. I can not afford the 90.00 dollar Hapkido book, and am looking for something that I can reference through my training. 

Thanks


----------



## bignick (Nov 12, 2006)

http://judoinfo.com

Not hapkido, but there are similarities to some of the throws...


----------



## Paul B (Nov 12, 2006)

kardinal said:


> Does any one have a good link to throws being demonstrated. I can not afford the 90.00 dollar Hapkido book, and am looking for something that I can reference through my training.
> 
> Thanks


 

None I can give you beyond the usual Youtube and the like. I did hear however that someone's putting together a resource very much like that which should be available here on MT shortly.


----------



## Hapkid0ist (Nov 12, 2006)

http://hapkido.netro.com.au/index_files/Technique.htm

Try this one out..


----------



## zDom (Nov 12, 2006)

bignick said:


> http://judoinfo.com
> 
> Not hapkido, but there are similarities to some of the throws...



Very VERY similar, as far as MSK hapkido goes (many are exactly the same)


----------



## matt.m (Nov 13, 2006)

Funny,

I have had judoinfo.com as a bookmark on my cpu just to double check things once and a while for quite some time.


----------



## kardinal (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for all of the replies all. I will look over those resourses several times in the future I am sure. 

Jeff


----------

